# paph vietnamense (Drawing)



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

My son did draw this one for me . (last year)
cheers
Albert


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2008)

neat


----------



## Ernie (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicely drawn.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Good job - he has nice subject matter!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2008)

Your son as talent....how old is he?


----------



## albert (Sep 1, 2008)

23 years old.


----------

